# homemade co2 for a couple dollars.



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/co2-narten.html


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I've done this. IMO, it is a pain in the rear, and inconsistent, but some are ok with it. I bit the bullet and went pressurized.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn man, too much work. I rather just pay $30-$40 and get a c02 kit or something.

EDIT:


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

Intresting


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

Don J said:


> Intresting


Lol, in every forum i see you in, you always write "interesting"







Even in mine.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

dc2rtek said:


> Damn man, too much work. I rather just pay $30-$40 and get a c02 kit or something.
> 
> EDIT:


That kit has the exact same things you would use for a DIY CO2 project... Just a hell of a lot more expensive


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Damn man, too much work. I rather just pay $30-$40 and get a c02 kit or something.
> 
> EDIT:


That kit has the exact same things you would use for a DIY CO2 project... Just a hell of a lot more expensive








[/quote]

I accually just bought it today for the bubble counter/diffuser, it works pretty good. I went to petsmart who price matches and had a "that pet place" mag. There price was $32







"that pet place" Was 20$. Worth it for the diffuser, even though you can get the diffuser for $10, but with the shipping it would have been around $20 anyway.


----------



## integra (Oct 9, 2005)

My brother went the diy co2 and i works great,he's not as hardcore as some but it keeps the half dozen plants he's got growing like weeds!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

This system is for tanks up to 30 gallons.If you want for bigger tank or a hevilly planted tank then you have to try pressurized system....


----------

